# Rover on order, figured i'd better get active on MICROSKIFF!!



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

Good Morning Micro-Skiffers

Well after a lot of searching and evaluating I went ahead and ordered a new Bote Rover in Gatorshell in their Bugslinger Pattern. I also ordered all the goodies to go along with it. Cooler Rack, Grab Rack, Wheel Rack, 5 Gallon Kula, and even a Sand Spear. My plan is to run this like a small boat/ SUP here local in NY to Fly and Spin-fish from, as well as just to get outside and enjoy things. I've owned larger boats previously (19Ft Lund Walk Thru), as well as several Kayaks and I am surrounded by A LOT of water, From Lake Ontario to the Finger lakes to countless ponds and rivers.

I'm hoping this "BOTE" fits my needs well as it will hopefully travel with me to S. Florida later this year for a few weeks as well.

I'd love any feedback on this one of a kind craft if anyone has any as I ordered it sight unseen.

I'd also love to hear anyone's opinion on 6HP short shaft, as that is the max HP it'll accept. I'm looking for fast, light, and reliable... I've been leaning toward Tohatsu, but Suzuki (lighter) and Yamaha (larger displacement) are also attractive. Any opionions are VERY welcome. Again thank you in advance for all your help.

-Rover


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome. Those Rovers look pretty slick. I'm interested to see some responses.


----------



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hit up Captain Stephen Ferrell...he is a Bote Ambassador and has posted several times on his Instagram that he is more then willing to answer any questions about the Rover. I know from his pictures he has a Merc on the back of his but not sure what HP is it. He is a super nice guy and is actually the person I got my Rackham from. His IG name is capt_stephen_ferrell


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks guys for the responses... I’m not on IG... though I’m starting to feel like i should be. I’ve seen on the BOTE website they always show the Rover w/ the 6hp Merc. My thought is of course the Tohatsu motor is a Merc, or rather the other way around, Tohatsu makes the engine for Merc, so it’s about $400 cheaper and has double the warranty.

I’m super excited to see this thing in person as it was a pretty large investment to buy sight unseen. I will keep MicroSkiff updated once it arrives to see how it works out. I’ve seen claims of 16-19 mph with the 6hp which seems plenty fast.

I’m really hoping i can man handle this thing onto the roof rack of my Tacoma without too much difficulty to get it to FL, but i will likely get a small trailer for use around town just to make it simpler and faster.

Anyway thank you again for the warm welcome. Anyone else with insight on the Rover I certainly would love to hear it.

Thanks.


----------



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

Look into a bed extender for transporting your SUP...that's how I move mine around in my Canyon that's the same size as your Tacoma.


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

I’d love to be able to use a bed extension, but my truck has a decked system in the back, i also have a GoFastCamper on order for it. The rack on the GFC will hold 500lbs but i do have to get it up there. I may decide to run a saddle on a bar attached to the decked system and an extender for around town use but to get to FL it’ll have to be on the roof. Speaking of that. 

Anyone on here ever seen a Bulldog folding trailer?? I was thinking i could fold it up and keep it in my truck until i got to my campsite than use the trailer to get around the keys. They’re available in Australia but i don’t see US distributors anymore...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Agree the bed extender is the way to go. I got one of these when I started using my kayak and it worked out great. Free shipping and if you sign up for the newsletter/first order, they discount even more.

https://www.austinkayak.com/products/15163/Boonedox-T-Bone-Bed-Extender.html

There are a couple others on there that are cheaper, but the T-Bone is really well-designed. I have a tool box in my F-150 so I lost some room but with a couple ratchet straps the extender still holds my 14.5' yak securely.


----------



## rex hungerford (May 1, 2018)

I'm 52 and able to get mine on the roof of my ML550. You have to be careful. The butt will drag on the ground if mounting from the Rover wheels. I keep a yoga mat and piece of cardboard with me. If you place it the right distance out, it will protect the bottom. I made my own car rack out of 2x6. Pretty *******, but very solid and works great. I have crossbars that hang over the side of the car a little. I am able to pick up the nose and put it into the crotch of the crossbar and frame. It is easy to hold the nose due to the design. I then go back and pick up the back. Mind you, I have removed all the accessories from the boat. The hardest part is going from waist to press but its probably only 70 lbs as some weight is taken my the rack.


----------

